# pokie id any ideas?



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

hi guys, any ideas what this lil chap is? had it a week or two and its finally ventured out, so grabbed a few pics. and as im rubbish at telling the difference betwen just about anything thought id see what you thought?

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk120/turkish_666/IMG_1078.jpg

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk120/turkish_666/IMG_1075.jpg

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk120/turkish_666/IMG_1076.jpg

sorry bout the rubbish pics but its really jumpy didnt wanna get to close and spook it lol

cant get a ventral shot tried for ages to coax it onto the glass but wasnt having it


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe a P. subfusca, but I can't be sure.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

id say ornata


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

You should be able to tell which species it is from the id pictures, my guess it would be out of three on the second picture on the left (unlikely to be a P smithi).


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

nice pokie it looks like a poecilotheria formosa to me, it could be a juvenile regalis or striata as when they are younger they have that dull look but i would go with formosa as your has a hint of purple on it.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

so thats just about every species mentioned as a possibility! really not sure about it tbh


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

right its not a juvi regalis, ive got juvi's entirely wrong colour! and at this size their should be a band, viewed from underneath, every sigle leg is luminous yellow with everything else being black. carapace and first inch of every leg has a purple haze over it???


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

i said it could be a juvi regalis but i never said i thought it was im still pretty confidant that it is a poecilotheria formosa look up pictures of this specie on the web and see if it looks like your spider look up the other two species suggested aswell.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

NICKO said:


> i said it could be a juvi regalis but i never said i thought it was im still pretty confidant that it is a poecilotheria formosa look up pictures of this specie on the web and see if it looks like your spider look up the other two species suggested aswell.



have done, nothing seems quite right, ive got formosa here and it was
a possibility but only looks similar not identical but ventrally it looks all wrong it looks more like a ruf from underneath?


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm afraid the only way you'll be able to get a 100% ID is from a ventral shot.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

knew you'd say that lol! ill see what i can gently convince it to do but so far its not very co-operative! its not far behind my adult female regalis for a rough idea on size though so its not small.


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> knew you'd say that lol! ill see what i can gently convince it to do but so far its not very co-operative! its not far behind my adult female regalis for a rough idea on size though so its not small.


 from what i can tell it looks to be p fasciata , as dan says the only way to be 100% is ventrally theres a few unpure lines ot there in the pokies


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Just me who thought Ruffiliata then. :blush:

Shows how much of a noob I am. :no1:

Whatever it is, it's a stunning Pokie.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its often hard to tell because 1. our camera's tend to introduce hues eg. yellow hue under artificial lighting and blue or overexposed under flash lighting. 2. the Ts themselves vary according to age and individual colourings.

Ventral all the way then, but here's a good source of ventral ID:
http://www.froschlurche.de/Poecilotheria-ventral.jpg


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

gimme 2 mins just uploading ventral pics right now!


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

right heres the ventral pics! not great but best i could manage.

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk120/turkish_666/IMG_1080-1.jpg

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk120/turkish_666/IMG_1081.jpg

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk120/turkish_666/IMG_1082.jpg

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk120/turkish_666/IMG_1080.jpg


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

She's an Ornata


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

can you get a better picture showing the black bands on the legs back and front


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

she's nice :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> She's an Ornata


I agree with Dan def an Ornata.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

awesome! at least i know now lol when you say "she" is that a "generic" she?


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> awesome! at least i know now lol when you say "she" is that a "generic" she?


Nope. I'd put money on it being a girlie


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Dan

For a curious amateur arachnologist is there any chance you could explain you definitive ID of both species and sex? I have a P. regalis and would love to know if she is a she or not! Plus I'm always after a bit more knowledge!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

cheers fella, thats exactly what i wanted to hear!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Dan
> 
> For a curious amateur arachnologist is there any chance you could explain you definitive ID of both species and sex? I have a P. regalis and would love to know if she is a she or not! Plus I'm always after a bit more knowledge!
> 
> ...


No worries  First off, well discuss how we got to the species. All Pokies can be ID'd ventrally seeing as each species has a unique pattern of coloured banding. Here's a reference picture showing most of them:










There's a couple missing on there, but the above covers most. The easiest to ID ventrally are Regalis due to the large band on the abdomen, and metallica due to the electric blue colouration. While conversly, P. Fasciata and P.Hanumavilasumica are very difficult to differentiate at first glance (but since Hanumavilasumica is not really in the hobby, anything that looks like a fasciata most likely is a fasciata). If you look at the pics on the previous page, and cross reference the banding with the above guide, you can narrow down the leg markings to either P. Fasciata or P. Ornata. However, if you look at the palps on the spider in question, you'll notice that it doesn't have the same banding on it as the fasciata pictured above, instead matching Ornata perfectly. See - nice and easy  Ventral markings also make the identification of hybrids much easier.

In regards to the sex, that's also relatively easy. When most pokies get to the Juvie to sub adult stage, the dorsal markings differ between male and female. The inner patterning on the Folio (the colour pattern on the abdomen) usually is much darker than the outer patterning on males. For example, here's my female P. Smithi:










And here's the much younger male:









Notice how much darker the patterning is on the male. There are exceptions to this, including younger P. Metallica, P. Rufilata, and colour variants of P. Subfusca, but it usually can be used relatively accurately.

Then there's the epigastric region (the triangular region between the first set of book lungs). Unfortunately, unlike other genus', Poecilotheria can have quite differing epigastric regions from species to species. And even then, some are more prominent than others. generally, males have closer book lungs, the epigastric region is more raised, and it has a "square" shape. If you get lucky, you'll be able to see a dark, almost triangular patch within the square. This picture was taken for me when I was enquiring about some Rufilata I bought earlier in the year. Try and see the square shape, and the dark, kinda triangular patch:










Females on the other hand, tend to have flatter, more trapezoidal regions, with a whiteish line underlining it. Like this:









How prominent the shapes and colour shades are, differ from specimen to specimen. I had to sell a sub adult Rufilata as unsexed recently, as it was too close to call either way. If I had to say either way, I would have said male, but it also had signs pointing to being female. Very odd indeed. Fortunately, that doesn't happen all that often.

Here's a pic of when I recently paired Regalis. If you look closely at the epigastric region of the top spider, you should see the very prominent white underline, indicating female:










Check out my pokie pic thread for other pics of males and females. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/231854-few-pokie-pics.html


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Fantastically useful and informative thread. Thank you very much for your efforts, this thread is well and truely locked into my 'favourites'!


***goes to source more pokies!***


Cheers

Andy


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I think this should be made a sticky also.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Fantastically useful and informative thread. Thank you very much for your efforts, this thread is well and truely locked into my 'favourites'!
> 
> 
> ***goes to source more pokies!***
> ...


I'm currently in the process of putting together a "My first pokie" thread so to speak. I'll try and put as much info about keeping Pokies from sling to adult etc. in there as I can.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> I'm currently in the process of putting together a "My first pokie" thread so to speak. I'll try and put as much info about keeping Pokies from sling to adult etc. in there as I can.


Thankies hun. Would def help me as well as loadsa others. :flrt:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG!! A spider that is actually what you bought it as! :lol2:  

Grats hun, she's very pretty x


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

well i got it wrong lol nvm glad u got your spider identified great thread btw with some great info


----------

